# fly tying



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Hey fly tyers,
Similar to the fly called "surf candy", what is used for the epoxy build up. Can that be done using any type of clear epoxy? Here is a picture of what Im talking about. http://www.sexyloops.com/tackle/images/fulldressSurfcandy.jpg
Surf Candy

Head cement is used just for glueing together not any build up effect right?


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

*Surf Candy*

i use devcon 5 minute epoxy, be sure you buy the stuff that dries clear. 
These are the steps for applying the epoxy as Bob Popovic describes:
"make the first coat of five-minute epoxy very thin. As is begins to set, manipulate the wing to get the desired shape. When the first coat is dry, set a pair of mylar eyes in position. if you want gills, use a thin, permanent marking pen to draw in a curved slash. Then, apply a second thin coat of epoxy."
I like to use a needle to work the glue into the fibers while doing the first coat.

check out flyfisherman.com and then click on the fly-tyers bench. there is step by step instuctions with pictures on making the surf candy.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Typically the longer the curing time the clearer the finished product. I like to use either something like easy sparkle body or 5 minute epoxy to first set the shape and then come back and recoat the fly with a 30 minute epoxy. it is helpful to have a drying wheel with the slow cure epoxy but I have done it with out it. Also I have used a product called loon hard head it is a very clear one part coating but does not have near the durability of epoxy.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*30 minute epoxy will yellow less quickly*

5 minute is good for the build up but the 30 minute stuff will hold up better.

I coat my flies with flex coat rod wrapping finish and put them on a drying wheel. They hold up against the light. Also, try to store the flies out of direct sunlight and they will not yellow as quickly.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------

